# Please share english-speaking kindergarten experience



## nomadkupa (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey guys. At the moment I and my wife have two sons - 4 and 1.5 yo. We spent 5 months in 7 Asian countries last winter. Lack of kindergarten was the number one problem. That’s the only one reason that stops travelling all the time.
This time we’d like to do the same on another continent. We’re thinking about Latin America or Africa. We need a good kindergarten and beautiful safe place with good warm weather.
Ideal scenario - Montessori preschool in not too dry but green place with the temperature about 23-30°C/70-90°F.
Could you please share your experience or the useful information from the friends or relatives?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

nomadkupa said:


> Hey guys. At the moment I and my wife have two sons - 4 and 1.5 yo. We spent 5 months in 7 Asian countries last winter. Lack of kindergarten was the number one problem. That’s the only one reason that stops travelling all the time.
> This time we’d like to do the same on another continent. We’re thinking about Latin America or Africa. We need a good kindergarten and beautiful safe place with good warm weather.
> Ideal scenario - Montessori preschool in not too dry but green place with the temperature about 23-30°C/70-90°F.
> Could you please share your experience or the useful information from the friends or relatives?


One minute on DuckDuckGo turned up this list:
https://ami-global.org/training/centres

Centro de Entrenamiento Montessori de Metepec	
Centro de Entrenamiento Montessori México A.C.	
Centro Internacional Villa Montessori (Morelia)	
Formacion Pedagógica Montessoriana (Cancun)	
Grupo Montessori de la Ciudad de Merida	
Instituto Internacional Montessori (Naucalpan)	
Instituto Montessori de México (Cuernavaca)	
Instituto Montessori Internacional de Queretaro	
Instituto Montessori para Guías de Taller	
Instituto Paolini de Puebla	

Merida and Cancun will be too hot. Metepec and Naucalpan, I do not know. The others will fit your temperature range.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I doubt any Montessori school in Mexico will be 100% English speaking. I took a look at some of the schools on the list TundraGreen provided and none mention English at all. I did a search for 'Montessori Inglés' and it turned up a few bilingual schools.

Montessori is an Italian creation and is usually ported to the language of the country where the school is. The bilingual Montessori schools are no doubt marketing themselves to the upper classes that like to send their kids to "escuelas bilingues".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> I doubt any Montessori school in Mexico will be 100% English speaking. I took a look at some of the schools on the list TundraGreen provided and none mention English at all. I did a search for 'Montessori Inglés' and it turned up a few bilingual schools.
> 
> Montessori is an Italian creation and is usually ported to the language of the country where the school is. The bilingual Montessori schools are no doubt marketing themselves to the upper classes that like to send their kids to "escuelas bilingues".


Many schools in Mexico advertise themselves as "bilingüe", when all they do is offer a few hours a week of English instruction.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Many schools in Mexico advertise themselves as "bilingüe", when all they do is offer a few hours a week of English instruction.


I know. That's why I put "escuelas bilingües" it in quotes.

We are going to have to do some diligent searching for a school for our little guy when he's ready. Just because a school claims to be "bilingüe" doesn't mean you get true 50-50 exposure with qualified native speakers.

BTW - I had a quick easy method of getting the umlaut 'u' on Windows 7 but it no longer works on Windows 10. The standard accents are even easier with Win 10 but I can't find an easy way to make the ü on an English keyboard.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

There is an English speaking Montessori school in Todos Santos, Baja Calif. Sur. They do teach Spanish, but daily activities are in English. Todos Santos, while desert, is relatively green, as they have underground springs. Cool little community with lots going on. The school itself is beautifully situated, with a view of the ocean.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Todos Santos may not meet your climate criteria, though- can get somewhat chilly in the winter, being desert and all. But certainly nothing most people would think of as cold.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

There are several Montessori schools in Cuernavaca. One of them is actually named "Colegio Montessori de Tepoztlán", but it's located in Cuernavaca, not in nearby Tepoztlán. It also has a campus in Queretaro. They do have English incorporated into the program, as in each group of children there are 2 adult guides, one who speaks only Spanish, the other only English. https://www.montessori-tepoztlan.com/niveles-educativos
This school also has a campus in Queretaro.

Other Montessori schools in Cuernavaca include: 

Montessori Albatros | Cuernavaca Morelos (They include English in the program, but not sure to what degree.)

https://www.montessoridelamontana.edu.mx/filosof%C3%ADa/

Inglés - Colegio Montessori en Cuernavaca Tierra de Niños

Cuernavaca is green and beautiful year round, known as the City of Eternal Spring. But I'd suggest you also check out nearby Tepoztlán, one of my favourite places on the planet. In addition to a strong, rooted indigenous community, there are also expats from all over the world living there. It's quite eclectic, with traditions, festivals and food rooted in prehispanic times side by side with Buddhas and chakras and UFO sightings. It's also green, safe, with clean mountain air and mountain spring water. Your kids are still a bit young, but they have a great youth orchestra and lots of other activities for children.


----------



## nomadkupa (Sep 3, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> Cuernavaca is green and beautiful year round, known as the City of Eternal Spring. But I'd suggest you also check out nearby Tepoztlán, one of my favourite places on the planet.


You describe it so beautifully!  I've searched a bit about these cities. Tepoztlán looks too small for kids at the moment though nice. I should add Cuernavaca to my shortlist of candidates


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Cuernavaca is a nice place to live. But it sits on the side of a mountain. The northern (cool) part of town sits at roughly 5800 ft and the southern (hot) part of town perhaps 4000 ft. There is a section in roughly the middle, Vista Hermosa (5000 ft), which is perhaps the most convenient area - it can be a bit pricey. But if you are only looking to rent for a few months...

There is a Yahoo group - cuernads - where people list places for rent/sale. You need to subscribe.

There is an online newspaper - el sol de cuernavaca - which might give you a feel. 

One nice thing about Cuernavaca is Mexico City is only an hour and a half away.


----------

